# The Weekly Hydroponic Lettuce Project



## WWhermit

So, I've gotten a request or two to show step-by-step how I'm going to do the weekly lettuce project. Basically, I'll be growing hydroponic lettuce, in individual containers, without any electricity, I'll be starting one new crop each week, and hopefully getting a new head of lettuce to eat weekly, if all goes well.

I'll post a link here so you can read the original thread, where I got this idea.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/started-my-new-years-lettuce-today-16340/

Keep in mind, I'm terrible at gardening, and have never grown anything hydroponically before. That's kind of the reason why I wanted to try this. So easy, even a caveman can do it, right?

Even though I'm on phase 3, I'm only going to post phase 1, and share observations as I go. So, on with the show!

Phase 1. I'm using rockwool as a growing medium for the lettuce seeds. I'm also using Burpee seeds.










Rockwool needs to be soaked for about an hour, and the general opinion is that a PH level of 5.5 is ideal for the water. I don't have a PH meter, so I skipped that. :sssh: Here is the soak.










After soaking, I used a toothpick and made a hole about 3/8 of an inch into the rockwool, and placed 2 seeds in. I then pulled just a bit of the rockwool over the top of the hole. I then placed the rockwool into the first dish, using a Gladware small round container.










Seeds need to be kept warm, so I bought a "windowsill seedling heat mat" off of Amazon.com for $17. I know, this uses electricity, but since it's winter, and outside it's about 15 degrees, I needed the extra heat, and didn't want to set up a thermal heat setup right away. This will come later. The piece of fleece under the heat mat greatly increases the efficiency of the heat mat. It isolates the heat up, instead of heating up the counter as well.










I took another identical Gladware container and place it on top of the one holding the rockwool and seeds. I then drilled 3 holes near the rims, and dropped 3 nails in, to hold the top onto the bottom. The two containers together creates a miniature greenhouse.










Lastly, because seeds do not need, or like light, I covered the entire thing with another piece of fleece, to keep it nice and dark. The heat mat will be shared with sprouted seedlings, and they need light, so I had to cover this little guy up.










In time, I'll be making something to direct heat and light so that I don't need electricity at all, but this will take a bit of time. First I have to make sure I can actually grow something!

I'll post the next entry as things progress.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks W.W..:wave:

We just got back from buying more stuff to start off.We will be doing it a little different than you but hope we both get the same results,good ones that is.

I am going to look for a place online for a good deal on to buy the net pots and fertilizer.

Be back soon.Let me know if yall find a good deal on hydroponic products.


----------



## *Andi

Look forward to your progress reports.


----------



## Meerkat

Went to "Eco Enterprises" and got net pots,aka,cups 50, 2 inch for $12.00.

Fertilizer' Earth Juice Grow'2-1-1.$12.00 Qt.

GH,PH Control kit...$14.45.

The shipping is ridiculous! $16.35!!! But we went to several other sites and they were too expensive.So far $55.38 into these products.Another $100 in containers,form sheeting,buckets.Small scale,only 8 containers total.Plus pipes,and acccessories.
Oh yes and the books,one we really like, about $40.


----------



## Meerkat

Bumping up so we don't get lost here.


----------



## Meerkat

Today our fertilizer,net pots and ph tester arrived from post office.Time to dive in.

We bought 6 cabbage and 6 lettuce plants from Lowes gareden center for a test.They are about 6in or maybe 8 weeks old so have plenty of roots on them and ready for putting into hydro tub.

Below is the one we will start with.....

this will be the first test


----------



## Meerkat

I ordered my supllies from 'Eco Enterprises',best price I could find,but you may do better.

free catalog can be ordered by phone...1800-426-6937.I like catalogs for ideas too.I ordred by post office because it was cheaper and got it today,so it took maybe 4 business days.Still cost 17 bucks S&H,but maybe yall can find better deal on that too.

So far we added up $155.00 spent on this project.

Books
4x8 insulation sheeting
12x100-6mil plastic
Pea gravel
containers,18gal.
buckets
fertilizer
net pots
PH tester
hole cutters
pvc piping,elbows,etc.
$20 S&H,need to lower that 

lowes,walmart,eco enterrprises,local hardware.


----------



## Meerkat

Setting up in south facing lean to greenhouse we built last year.Will enclose a small room inside the greenhouse [temporary] for hydros.Use house heat on cold nights by opening windows[ dogs are in the yard in case Freddie or Atillia visits] .


----------



## WWhermit

*Phase 2!*

Phase 2...

After day 4 in the covered incubator, my seeds have all sprouted in the rockwool. The rockwool is still reasonably moist, since the plastic containers acted like a greenhouse.

Time to uncover the little fellas and move them under the light.










These will still be covered with a lid, but the light will be allowed to shine on them. For the light, I'm using a $9 desklamp I bought at Lowes, and an 18w CFL bulb. This will ultimately be replaced with a reflective material that will direct sunlight into the covered chamber, but agreements with the wifey right now dictate that this project must be fully functional before I go building little greenhouses in our living room! :laugh:

The light is on a 12 hour timer, and although the water does stay in the chamber, the moisture level of the rockwool has to be monitored, and if necessary, add more.










This stage will continue for about a week or so. Optimally, from what I've read, you should be able to see the base of the roots growing through the rockwool within about a week, and then you know it's ready to be moved into the actual hydroponic system.

*Observation:* One of my previous plants, I waited a full week before I uncovered him from darkness, and the sprout was very tall and thin, because he was searching for sunlight. This made it weak, and unable to stand on it's own weight of the sprouting leaves. It's still alive, but is being supported by a toothpick. Don't know if he's going to fully develop. I'll put up a picture when I can. *The point is, as soon as you see the leaves open up, get him out of the darkness.* Otherwise, they think they're still underground, and will continue to grow, searching for that sunlight. This makes them weak.

More pics and entries as things develop!!


----------



## Meerkat

WWhermit said:


> Phase 2...
> 
> After day 4 in the covered incubator, my seeds have all sprouted in the rockwool. The rockwool is still reasonably moist, since the plastic containers acted like a greenhouse.
> 
> Time to uncover the little fellas and move them under the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will still be covered with a lid, but the light will be allowed to shine on them. For the light, I'm using a $9 desklamp I bought at Lowes, and an 18w CFL bulb. This will ultimately be replaced with a reflective material that will direct sunlight into the covered chamber, but agreements with the wifey right now dictate that this project must be fully functional before I go building little greenhouses in our living room! :laugh:
> 
> The light is on a 12 hour timer, and although the water does stay in the chamber, the moisture level of the rockwool has to be monitored, and if necessary, add more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stage will continue for about a week or so. Optimally, from what I've read, you should be able to see the base of the roots growing through the rockwool within about a week, and then you know it's ready to be moved into the actual hydroponic system.
> 
> *Observation:* One of my previous plants, I waited a full week before I uncovered him from darkness, and the sprout was very tall and thin, because he was searching for sunlight. This made it weak, and unable to stand on it's own weight of the sprouting leaves. It's still alive, but is being supported by a toothpick. Don't know if he's going to fully develop. I'll put up a picture when I can. *The point is, as soon as you see the leaves open up, get him out of the darkness.* Otherwise, they think they're still underground, and will continue to grow, searching for that sunlight. This makes them weak.
> 
> More pics and entries as things develop!!


 Nice job,Whermit.

Heres video that may interest some .This is one of the systems we plan to put up this week.We already have the other almost ready to put in transplants.


----------



## Meerkat

I tried to show the video picture here but only the Url comes up?


----------



## Meerkat

Have the buckets done now.All hooked up and our reservoir is nice and clean too.In a few days we will start the plants.

This has come into more money than we thought it would,but now we are set up .Pumps,air rocks,fertilizer,all kinds of hoses,pvc and net pots.


----------



## WWhermit

*Phase 3!!*

The plant has grown about as much as it can without proper sunlight and food, so it's time to transfer into the pot.










For it's container, I will use a cleaned whey protein container, with a 3 inch hole cut into the top. The net pot will rest inside, and hydroton clay balls will secure the rockwool in position, and also help retain moisture, and block out some of the light.










The water and food solution will fill up the whey protein container until it reaches up to the net pot by about 1/4 inch, which will feed the plant until the roots have time to grow down into the solution. Now, the container is placed on the windowsill where it gets plenty of sun!










Light, however, is the enemy inside the container. Algae will grow if light gets in, so I surrounded the container with heavy paper.










We'll see how this does. Now, the net pot has to be checked every couple days to see roots. Once the roots grow out, no other water needs to be added. Until then, however, you have to make sure that the water reaches the rockwool.

Next update soon!


----------



## Meerkat

WWhermit said:


> The plant has grown about as much as it can without proper sunlight and food, so it's time to transfer into the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For it's container, I will use a cleaned whey protein container, with a 3 inch hole cut into the top. The net pot will rest inside, and hydroton clay balls will secure the rockwool in position, and also help retain moisture, and block out some of the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water and food solution will fill up the whey protein container until it reaches up to the net pot by about 1/4 inch, which will feed the plant until the roots have time to grow down into the solution. Now, the container is placed on the windowsill where it gets plenty of sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light, however, is the enemy inside the container. Algae will grow if light gets in, so I surrounded the container with heavy paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how this does. Now, the net pot has to be checked every couple days to see roots. Once the roots grow out, no other water needs to be added. Until then, however, you have to make sure that the water reaches the rockwool.
> 
> Next update soon!


My seedlings are the same size as yours,just got true leaves.What kind of fertilizer are you using?


----------



## WWhermit

Meerkat said:


> My seedlings are the same size as yours,just got true leaves.What kind of fertilizer are you using?


I'm using MaxiGro by General Hydroponics. Got it at a local "hydroponic supply" store. The guy was surprised I wasn't growing pot.

http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/maxi_series/maxigro/

I paid $15.35 for a 1kg bag, and at the rate I'm using it, it should last about 3 years. I only use 7g in each container. The container holds about 3/4 gallon of water.


----------



## Meerkat

WWhermit said:


> I'm using MaxiGro by General Hydroponics. Got it at a local "hydroponic supply" store. The guy was surprised I wasn't growing pot.
> 
> http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/maxi_series/maxigro/
> 
> I paid $15.35 for a 1kg bag, and at the rate I'm using it, it should last about 3 years. I only use 7g in each container. The container holds about 3/4 gallon of water.


Thanks,we just put into reservoir and buckets store bought ones to see how they do,will plant our seedlings next.Today we put in reservoir lettuce and cabbage.In buckets we have 4 tomatoe plants.We are using Substra Flores from htdro store.PH is perfect so far.Soon as I learn how I'll put up pictures.

We spent $180 in that store.


----------



## WWhermit

*Phase 4!*

These are pictures I took this morning. The plant on the left has been in it's container for about 3 weeks. The plant on the right, about 1 week.










Until this point, I've monitored the water level in the container to make sure that the rockwool is still moist. This must be done until there is enough root growth for the plant to absorb nutrients directly through the roots. In fact, the water level must go down now, because the plant will now grow a different type of root system, shorter than the "feeder" roots, to get it's oxygen. At least that's what I've read in the study.

Here's a shot of the roots for the plant on the left.










The leaves on this plant seem a bit "thin, and papery", and I'm wondering if the plant is deficient in something, or if it's just because it's butter lettuce that I"m growing, and that's how it grows naturally. Everything else seems nice and healthy otherwise.

The plants are getting sunlight from about 8:00AM to 3:00PM. Not enough, really, but I can't change that. We'll see how they do.


----------



## Meerkat

WWhermit said:


> These are pictures I took this morning. The plant on the left has been in it's container for about 3 weeks. The plant on the right, about 1 week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until this point, I've monitored the water level in the container to make sure that the rockwool is still moist. This must be done until there is enough root growth for the plant to absorb nutrients directly through the roots. In fact, the water level must go down now, because the plant will now grow a different type of root system, shorter than the "feeder" roots, to get it's oxygen. At least that's what I've read in the study.
> 
> Here's a shot of the roots for the plant on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves on this plant seem a bit "thin, and papery", and I'm wondering if the plant is deficient in something, or if it's just because it's butter lettuce that I"m growing, and that's how it grows naturally. Everything else seems nice and healthy otherwise.
> 
> The plants are getting sunlight from about 8:00AM to 3:00PM. Not enough, really, but I can't change that. We'll see how they do.


Roots look great.Wish I could post pictures.We cheated ,we bought transplants from Lowes,so we could get a feel of it .We have plenty of seedlings started though,many have true leaves already.Think I'll put some of all the lettuce in raised bed.Maybe start more peppers and tomatoes in hydro containers.I can set up a small 17gal.container for them to start with.


----------



## WWhermit

Pics taken this morning. The plant on the left started from seed on January 1st of this year. 6 weeks into the project, this is the result so far. The plant on the right is about 2 weeks behind his bigger brother.










This is a nice look at the root system that has developed in the nutrient solution.










I've also modified my starter plant process. I'm still using the windowsill heater under the rockwool and seeds, but all the light is now coming from the Sun, instead of using a CFL bulb to start the seedlings. It seems to be working so far. It's hard to see in the picture, but I've got sprouts about 1 1/2 inches tall in there.










It gets down to the 20s and 30s at night, and regardless of the insulation value of double-pane windows, it still gets really chilly at night, and I'm worried that it would just be too much for a seedling. Maybe I'll try a batch with no heater mat underneath, just to see what happens.


----------



## *Andi

Look forward to it...


----------



## Meerkat

Don't know where your at,but here in florida it gets down in the teens a few times a winter.Down in the 20 this week.

We found a small propane heater that goes on top of a gas grill propane tank,had it in last couple nights here,keeps it around 60 on low.We have tomatoes on plants now in our soil containers.We do use grow lights on cloudy days.


----------



## Meerkat

*Check out these tomatos !*

:congrat: good job on these hydro bucket tomatos.

Also just as important is the study on GMOs.Listen and learn why so many people are sick now and obese.its in the foods we eat.


----------



## Meerkat

Why won't my pictures of video covers come up here?It works on a couple other sites.

Somebody put it up for all to see these tomatos,please.


----------



## WWhermit

Here's the update on the lettuce plants. The plant on the left was started on Jan 01, the plant on the right was Jan 15.










The one on the left will be harvested and enjoyed on March 1st. Yay! It has gone beyond my expectations. I also think that the 3/4 gallon container that it's growing in is the perfect size to hold the amount of nutrient water that it uses.

Observation: I'm having a good deal of trouble in one area. I have no problem getting the seeds to sprout in the rockwool. And once I get the rockwool and the maturing plant into the final container, again, no problem there. The place where I struggle is getting the seedling, from about 1 week old, to grow enough to place into the container vessel. I've lost about 4 plants at this stage. It's a matter of sunlight, moisture/watering, nutrients, temperature, etc. I'm trying some different things, but if I had to pick the point where this method runs into problems, this would be it.

I'll post if I come up with a good solution. Thanks for the comments so far!


----------



## WWhermit

Harvest time!

It's been exactly 2 months since the first planting, and it's time to enjoy the fruit, or veggies, of our efforts!










The root system reached all the way to the bottom of the vessel










It was an awesome experiment, and one that I will continue to improve until it becomes a part of our system. Thanks for watching!


----------



## PackerBacker

That looks awesome.:2thumb:

I wish we were having that for supper. :droolie:


----------



## Meerkat

Don't know how to post pictures here,but we have been eating our hydro lettuce for a couple weeks now. Also have tiny tomatos in our buckets. Tomatos roots are all the way to the bottom of the 5 gal.buckets.


----------



## Grimm

I have got to try this.


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> I have got to try this.


Wait till you see my pictures. Since the host here is ignoring me I don't mind showing her up,hehe.

Did you watch the video?


----------



## Grimm

Meerkat said:


> Wait till you see my pictures. Since the host here is ignoring me I don't mind showing her up,hehe.
> 
> Did you watch the video?


Where is the feed?


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> Where is the feed?


All I know is its on the cell phone. We usually send it to sons email or phone and he puts them up. But hes been in another country most of this month so I don't bother him after 17hr flights to asia. Also I know he has kids and grandkids he does'nt get to see much ,so its hard to ask him.


----------



## Tank_Girl

WWhermit said:


> Harvest time!
> 
> It's been exactly 2 months since the first planting, and it's time to enjoy the fruit, or veggies, of our efforts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root system reached all the way to the bottom of the vessel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an awesome experiment, and one that I will continue to improve until it becomes a part of our system. Thanks for watching!


This is awesome!
Thanks for posting this informative thread *WWhermit*.
I've really enjoyed your pictures and explanations.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Meerkat

We put transplants in our hydro buckets, they already have little tomatos on them. We have 4 buckets of them.

We have been eating the lettuce for about 3 weeks now. Our lettuce,peppers,cabbage is in the hydro reservour.

Our cabbage is already starting to head up this pass couple weeks. Our peppers are all growing taller daily.

We are trying to find a good organic fertilizer for hydros. Don't want animal by products in water,so its more of a challenge. Don't want to go aquaponics either. Takes up too much room and don't like fish in small tanks.


----------



## Meerkat

This is the reservour for the hydro buckets.










We planted these Feb.1st.Started with transplants on these.


----------



## Meerkat

This is now,March 26th.










This is the reservour with cabbage,lettuce,peppers,strawberry.

We ate the big heads of lettuce below is one.We did get pictures


----------



## Meerkat

Heres the roots of cabbage and lettuce,mostly lettuce,we already ate.


----------



## Meerkat

We have 3 air rocks,one in bucket reservour,2 in reservour for lettuce,etc..

4buckets from Lowes at about $5 each.
10 ft.3/8 tubing
10ft 1/8th clear hose
3in.8ft pvc
pvc caps for ends
air pump
water pump
styrofoam for reservour
used pebbles for baskets
5gal.size baskets
net pots

We hope to buy a solar panel next month or so.We bought 2 deep cycle batteries over year ago,and converter I posted on solar thread.Then we won't need electric to run hydros.


----------



## Meerkat

Tank_Girl said:


> This is awesome!
> Thanks for posting this informative thread *WWhermit*.
> I've really enjoyed your pictures and explanations.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


We started off with transplants. We have our own seeds going now red lettuce is gettign close to harvest.

This is fun and food is so nice.If you find a good organic way,not fish,let me know.


----------



## Grimm

WWHermit, what nutrients are you using in your water?


----------



## Meerkat

Must have been something I said ,it made me invisable.


----------



## Grimm

Meerkat said:


> Must have been something I said ,it made me invisable.


I like your set up but it is not something we could do. WWHermit's is more my price range. 

Plus it sounds like you are using fish emulsion as your nutrients. I also want to stay away from fish based fertilizer since we live in bear country.


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> I like your set up but it is not something we could do. WWHermit's is more my price range.
> 
> Plus it sounds like you are using fish emulsion as your nutrients. I also want to stay away from fish based fertilizer since we live in bear country.


No I'm useing chemicals,but want to go organic with plant based,no fish or aquaponics.

Bear country! Don't blame you for that. We used organic fertilizer in the beginning thought it was plant based,then read where it had blood meal in it.

That mistake was a lot of work,cleaining it all out,then sterilizing it was a job.

WW has good results but I'm affraid of stale water.We have well water here so leary of sittign water in my system.But it may be better than chemical fertilizers or some organics,who knows.


----------



## Grimm

Meerkat said:


> No I'm useing chemicals,but want to go organic with plant based,no fish or aquaponics.
> 
> Bear country! Don't blame you for that. We used organic fertilizer in the beginning thought it was plant based,then read where it had blood meal in it.
> 
> That mistake was a lot of work,cleaining it all out,then sterilizing it was a job.
> 
> WW has good results but I'm affraid of stale water.We have well water here so leary of sittign water in my system.But it may be better than chemical fertilizers or some organics,who knows.


I wonder what the ingredients are for the Aerogarden brand nutrients.


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> I wonder what the ingredients are for the Aerogarden brand nutrients.


Don't know,I looked at so many now I'm confused.Too much to do around here,plus save the world,hehe.:2thumb:

I will let you know soon as I find something,hope you'll do the same if you find it first.I'll start with tis one you mentioned.


----------



## Meerkat

Have you two listened to this man before?He will talk about fertilizer here.I know in one of his videos he says he wants to go organic,but will see if he does in this one.Don't think so but he is always tryign something new.

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7k-uAihqZsw#t=274s


----------



## Grimm

Meerkat said:


> Don't know,I looked at so many now I'm confused.Too much to do around here,plus save the world,hehe.:2thumb:
> 
> I will let you know soon as I find something,hope you'll do the same if you find it first.I'll start with tis one you mentioned.


Here is a hydroponic nutrient that appears animal-by-product free

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110509278265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> Here is a hydroponic nutrient that appears animal-by-product free
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110509278265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


That is a better price than what we bought,so we can use it till we figure out if we can make our own compost tea.I forgot the name of what we are using now,but I think I put it up on this thread,he found it,its CannaStart .

We use organic only in our soil plants,mostly compost and plants based organic bag ferilizer from Gardens Alive.Plus will do use our own chicken manure and eat the eggs,but still can't eat chickens.They are safe here,haha.


----------



## Meerkat

I spend extra for heiloom seeds and now growing in chemicles.

I can't find a soiless organic fertilizer for these plants. Composted organic tea is not good from what I read,something about the way it breaks down in soil with natural compounds that does'nt happen in water. 

I don't want animal byproducts unless I know where they came from and whats in them.

So I'm goign to try aquaponics,that way it will be our fish,and we will be theri caretakers.

I'm very glad I tried hydroponics first and will continue while I find fish here. 

Also we have a pond from years ago,still sturdy and have all the hydros to convert.We use soil in raised beds and containers too so we can still grow while we experiment.

The tomatoe plants already have tomatoes on them so they are doing great in the hydro buckets.


----------



## Grimm

Meerkat said:


> I spend extra for heiloom seeds and now growing in chemicles.
> 
> I can't find a soiless organic fertilizer for these plants. Composted organic tea is not good from what I read,something about the way it breaks down in soil with natural compounds that does'nt happen in water.
> 
> I don't want animal byproducts unless I know where they came from and whats in them.
> 
> So I'm goign to try aquaponics,that way it will be our fish,and we will be theri caretakers.
> 
> I'm very glad I tried hydroponics first and will continue while I find fish here.
> 
> Also we have a pond from years ago,still sturdy and have all the hydros to convert.We use soil in raised beds and containers too so we can still grow while we experiment.
> 
> The tomatoe plants already have tomatoes on them so they are doing great in the hydro buckets.


I think I might just use the Aerogarden nutrients since I can only find fish emulsion. My local Hydroponics shop only has animal fertilizer. :nuts:


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> I think I might just use the Aerogarden nutrients since I can only find fish emulsion. My local Hydroponics shop only has animal fertilizer. :nuts:


 I don't think they have figured how to use organics in hydros yet. So I'm thinking of going to aquaponics. It will be easy now,all the things we need is already paid for. Did alot of conserving to set this up.Moneys tight now for most of us.

But until the fish are bought and start suppling the nutriants we will use the hydro system. And of course we do raised beds,containers too in soil.


----------



## Meerkat

WW did you give up on this thread or what?

I think I found an organic way to do this until I can aford aquaponics,if I still like it after more research.

Its called 'Maxicrop'. I think its just seaweed,no fishy stuff or animals byproducts. If so then I will continue hydrponics until I make a dicision.

off subject,Anyone know if ' iespell check is ok to use?


----------



## Grimm

Meerkat said:


> WW did you give up on this thread or what?
> 
> I think I found an organic way to do this until I can aford aquaponics,if I still like it after more research.
> 
> Its called 'Maxicrop'. I think its just seaweed,no fishy stuff or animals byproducts. If so then I will continue hydrponics until I make a dicision.
> 
> off subject,Anyone know if ' iespell check is ok to use?


Any new photos, Meer?


----------



## Meerkat

Meerkat said:


> This is now,March 26th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reservour with cabbage,lettuce,peppers,strawberry.
> 
> We ate the big heads of lettuce below is one.We did get pictures


 Heres the tomato plants a couple weeks ago,now they have little tomatoes all over them.

Will see if I can paste the new picture.BRB.

Heres one a week ago .


----------



## Meerkat

Heres the reservour when we first started out Feb,1st.



We cheated, we went from transplants not seeds like WW. 

We were in a hurry to see if it worked and boy did it work! I have been eatign lettuce for weeks from this hydro system. Already have my cheatin tomatoes all over the bucket plants, thats bucket,not Buckue,hehe;Keeping Up Appearences'.


----------

